# iPod FM Transmitter, which one?



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, I wanted to know if anyone could recommend an FM transmitter for my iPod Photo... I tried the Griffin iTrip, but the reception & quality weren't exceptional...

Thanks!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

If you're looking for quality you're simply not going to find it using an FM transmitter. I went that route and came out disappointed. Living in south-western ontario there are very few frequencies not being used by radio, so it's near impossible to get good, reliable reception from your stereo. 

What I opted to do was get a stereo with a front aux input, a male-male mini stereo jack and a charger for my car and I was all set. The sound is CD quality with no interference and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like those in-dash iPod solutions.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

modsuperstar has got it right... I use an iTrip during my commute in the GTA and it honestly doesn't work all that well due to the nearly filled FM band. If you have the option, use a direct connection.

FWIW, the iTrip works fantastic for me north of Toronto where the FM band is pretty barren.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> What I opted to do was get a stereo with a front aux input, a male-male mini stereo jack and a charger for my car and I was all set. The sound is CD quality with no interference and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like those in-dash iPod solutions.


good idea


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone... I figured as much... it was crazy driving when I came through Hamilton and the station I was on that was free zapped into a radio station... it was like my iPod got a kick in the pants and went down.

I appreciate the help, and a direct in is the way I'll go.


----------

